# Using plastic wrap to seal fermentor



## ruhbrew (18/5/19)

Hi has anyone had experience of using plastic wrap to seal fermentor instead of lid and airlock? What are the pro's and con's?


----------



## Gnomebrewer (19/5/19)

I did it many years ago. It's handy to be able to see into the fermenter. You can see when yeast are actively fermenting because the glad wrap bulges up. CO2 escapes easily. Bugs can't drop in. It makes it hard to add dry hops and will let oxygen in if it's left for too long after fermentation finishes. It works quite well over all as long as you aren't dry hopping.


----------



## Truman42 (19/5/19)

Gnomebrewer said:


> I did it many years ago. It's handy to be able to see into the fermenter. You can see when yeast are actively fermenting because the glad wrap bulges up. CO2 escapes easily. Bugs can't drop in. It makes it hard to add dry hops and will let oxygen in if it's left for too long after fermentation finishes. It works quite well over all as long as you aren't dry hopping.


What’s the difference between peeling back some gladwrap to dry hop. Or unscrewing a lid to dry hop?

I’ve been using glad wrap for all of my beers including dry hopped beers and I’ve never had an issue.


----------



## Nullnvoid (19/5/19)

Gnomebrewer said:


> I did it many years ago. It's handy to be able to see into the fermenter. You can see when yeast are actively fermenting because the glad wrap bulges up. CO2 escapes easily. Bugs can't drop in. It makes it hard to add dry hops and will let oxygen in if it's left for too long after fermentation finishes. It works quite well over all as long as you aren't dry hopping.



Complete codswallop. You can just as easily dry hop using glad wrap as the lid. It makes absolutely no difference at all. 

Do it. And don't worry about dry hopping.


----------



## Gnomebrewer (19/5/19)

Nullnvoid said:


> Complete codswallop.



And I'll say goodbye to Aussiehomebrewer again for another few years. The complete lack of respect and tact.


----------



## Gnomebrewer (19/5/19)

Truman42 said:


> What’s the difference between peeling back some gladwrap to dry hop. Or unscrewing a lid to dry hop?
> 
> I’ve been using glad wrap for all of my beers including dry hopped beers and I’ve never had an issue.



I found it awkward. No great drama though - the question was for pros and cons so I was listing them. Thanks for the more dignified response than the following one.


----------



## Nullnvoid (19/5/19)

Gnomebrewer said:


> And I'll say goodbye to Aussiehomebrewer again for another few years. The complete lack of respect and tact.



Well it is. No apologies from me.


----------



## Nullnvoid (19/5/19)

Gnomebrewer said:


> I found it awkward. No great drama though - the question was for pros and cons so I was listing them. Thanks for the more dignified response than the following one.



You were not listing them. And you were incorrect with most of everything you said.
Really not sure what you contributed to be honest.

Actually I stand corrected. You are right, bugs cannot drop in.


----------



## ruhbrew (20/5/19)

Thanks all for the responses. I think I will use the wrap until the fermentation starts to slow down then replace with lid/airlock. I figure this way I avoid the built up of CO2 pressure (said to be detrimental to some yeasts) plus better sanitation once yeast activity has dropped. Dry hopping, either way the wort is exposed to air for a limited time as long as sanitation is good should not be a problem. Comments???


----------



## Wobbly1 (20/5/19)

Like many, I have been using cling wrap with the rubber seal from the lid, for some years. I also invariably dry hop. Touch wood, I've not had an issue, just remember to pop the cover off when kegging or bottling.
Cheers


----------



## bevan (20/5/19)

I’ve glad wrapped the couple of years and had no problems with dry hopping. I only peel the glad wrap back enough to be able to drop in my dry hops, its a way smaller hole than taking off lid for it. Any CO2 build up just pushes its way out between the glad wrap and the seal (old lid seal) holding it on.


----------



## Truman42 (20/5/19)

ruhbrew said:


> Thanks all for the responses. I think I will use the wrap until the fermentation starts to slow down then replace with lid/airlock. I figure this way I avoid the built up of CO2 pressure (said to be detrimental to some yeasts) plus better sanitation once yeast activity has dropped. Dry hopping, either way the wort is exposed to air for a limited time as long as sanitation is good should not be a problem. Comments???


Your not going to get a build up of Co2 pressure that will harm the yeast using glad wrap. It manages to seep out past the thread on the fermenter or ends up blowing a small hole in the gladwrap way before the pressure can build up anyway.
Also once youve fermented for a few days and have increased the alcohol content and decreased the Ph of your wort , you greatly decrease the chances of getting an infection that would be able to live in that hostile environment anyway.
If you use gladwrap keep it on the entire ferment. Peel it back to dry hop (spray the top of the glad wrap with star san first to be sure) and put it back in place after throwing your hops in.'

Or just use the lid and an airlock the entire ferment. Either way it doesnt really matter. Ive had krausen monsters leap out and push the glad wrap off the top and spew out down the sides of my fermenter and didnt get an infection from it.


----------



## ruhbrew (20/5/19)

Truman42 said:


> Your not going to get a build up of Co2 pressure that will harm the yeast using glad wrap. It manages to seep out past the thread on the fermenter or ends up blowing a small hole in the gladwrap way before the pressure can build up anyway.
> Also once youve fermented for a few days and have increased the alcohol content and decreased the Ph of your wort , you greatly decrease the chances of getting an infection that would be able to live in that hostile environment anyway.
> If you use gladwrap keep it on the entire ferment. Peel it back to dry hop (spray the top of the glad wrap with star san first to be sure) and put it back in place after throwing your hops in.'
> 
> Or just use the lid and an airlock the entire ferment. Either way it doesnt really matter. Ive had krausen monsters leap out and push the glad wrap off the top and spew out down the sides of my fermenter and didnt get an infection from it.



Excellent will give it a try next brew, saves mucking around with lids and airlocks


----------



## peter.b (29/5/19)

If Ambo's use plastic wrap on open wounds to stop infection before they can get the patient to hospital, i reckon it'll be ok for a lid on your fermenter.
P.S. do some home work on open fermentation including cool ships and Yorkshire Squares. It might open a few ideas and attitudes up.


----------



## sponge (29/5/19)

Glad wrap is great. It makes it easy to see in, and one less thing to wash and sanitise (a bit of starsan sprayed on helps as well). It's been all I've used for the past 10 years of brewing.

Obviously it's not kept under CO2 pressure, but you'll get a layer of CO2 on top of the wort to help 'protect' it for a period of time.

There's plenty of threads and discussion on this topic you can search for.


----------



## theredone (7/6/19)

i had a height issue in my fermentation fridge at one stage(from memory) so used glad wrap and rubber bands (all joined together to make one large desired size band) no issues at all. continued to do this on one of my fermenters when i cracked the lid near airlock


----------



## sponge (7/6/19)

If you've got a lid you've got a (better) rubber band.

Just use the rubber ring from inside the lid - perfect fit and mighty durable!


----------



## TheBigD (15/6/19)

Invest in a coopers fermenter they are the ants pants with the krausen collar, no air lock , clear as glass, well almost, and easy clean pull apart tap. I liked mine so much I bought another.


----------



## Superoo (20/8/19)

I've started using clear food grade bags (27c each) in the primary fermenter - only to save cleaning later.

Using a syphon pump to transfer to secondary.

I gently twist the top of the bag and then clamp it with 2 pegs to still let it breathe out.
Also peg a small weight on to dangle the top of the bag over the side.

Works a treat, and no more primary fermenter cleaning, just pull the bag out and dump it.

I used to use glad wrap for many years and never had a problem.

Also with an airlock if you lift the fermenter it risks sucking the airlock fluid into the fermenter, gladwrap eliminates this.


----------

